# I got a job!



## eddy current

Martine said:


> Hi guys, just popping in to say I found a job and I start next friday! :glasses:
> 
> I'll be working on this site: http://nouvellemrc.radio-canada.ca/photos-et-videos/photos-et-videos/
> 
> IT'S HUGE
> 
> Tips to be the best apprentice I can be would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks guys! :smile:


Congrats!

Just show up ready to work every day. That seems to be an issue for many these days.


----------



## HackWork

Martine said:


> Tips to be the best apprentice I can be would be greatly appreciated.


Congrats :smile:

I was once told that a good apprentice always has a pencil. A great apprentice always had gum. 

But the best tip I can give is to always be working, always. Even when the others stop and there is nothing to do, go sweep up the floor or organize material. Also, never complain. Be that person that they say "he/she never complains". Hold it in until you get home.


----------



## 99cents

This is so good, Martine  .

Safety first. Don’t be in a rush.

I know you will be amazing.


----------



## MikeFL

_*Hooray!!!*_

Congratulations!


----------



## Martine

99cents said:


> This is so good, Martine  .
> 
> Safety first. Don’t be in a rush.
> 
> I know you will be amazing.


Absolutely! I'm so dang excited and so happy I was able to find something right out the gate. I graduate on Thursday, I have to go down to the CCQ right after to get my temporary apprentice card, and then I start friday morning!


----------



## Martine

I raced on here like a kid running home with their report card


----------



## 99cents

You have a great attitude, Martine. That can’t be taught. Either you have it or you don’t and you have it.


----------



## Martine

99cents said:


> You have a great attitude, Martine. That can’t be taught. Either you have it or you don’t and you have it.


if anything that's the one thing I know I have going for me. I'll make sure to always be early, be alert, attentive, be constantly learning, and doing my best. 

everything else comes with time I guess!


----------



## TGGT

Don't post your job location and then vent about it here.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Martine

TGGT said:


> Don't post your job location and then vent about it here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I only vent to my cats, no worries


----------



## Signal1

Great news!

Great advice from the guys here^^

From your posting over the last couple years, it seems like you'll have no trouble. Good luck with it!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Martine said:


> I raced on here like a kid running home with their report card


LOL!

Congratulations I (like many of us) knew you would do great in your interview and do well getting hired.


When I read the title of your post, I felt like my kid made the honor roll!


----------



## splatz

Martine said:


> Hi guys, just popping in to say I found a job and I start next friday!


 :glasses:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

1. Listen more than speak

2. Have a pencil and note book, not your phone.

3. Always be busy and don't complain (as others have said)

4. Never be afraid to ask questions.

You will succeed with the attitude you have shown us here.


----------



## just the cowboy

*You'll go far*



Martine said:


> if anything that's the one thing I know I have going for me. I'll make sure to always be early, be alert, attentive, be constantly learning, and doing my best.
> 
> everything else comes with time I guess!



Don't pull out your phone ever unless it is an emergency.


Don't be afraid to ask questions, but time them right. Don't be a pest with too many questions. Maybe after something was just finished and not while trying to get it done ask, why did we do it that way. Unless it is something you have to do and don't understand.


No easy way to say this. Grow a thick skin, the trade can be rough. Don't play the girl card, but stand up for your self.


Learn Learn Learn. The trade needs people like you.


Best of luck
Cowboy


If asked to work overtime try to always say yes,


----------



## 99cents

Don’t get so busy being amazing that you forget about us, Martine. You’re a ray of sunshine in this dismal place  .


----------



## splatz

Take care of the basics - be timely, follow instructions, keep the phone put away except at break time, follow all the safety rules, just generally conduct yourself in a professional, responsible, adult manner - these things keep you on the job. 

Display a good work ethic - show some hustle, pay attention to detail, be organized ... that puts you ahead of most. 

Do the best possible work, always try to improve your workmanship, learn as much as possible about everything you're doing - to me that's the kind of thing that makes a good worker great but also make the job interesting long after the excitement of the first day fades.


----------



## Martine

99cents said:


> Don’t get so busy being amazing that you forget about us, Martine. You’re a ray of sunshine in this dismal place  .


Oh don’t you worry, I’ll come running back with questions, nervous little butterflies in my stomach and stories to tell! :glasses:


----------



## Martine

just the cowboy said:


> Don't pull out your phone ever unless it is an emergency.
> 
> 
> Don't be afraid to ask questions, but time them right. Don't be a pest with too many questions. Maybe after something was just finished and not while trying to get it done ask, why did we do it that way. Unless it is something you have to do and don't understand.
> 
> 
> No easy way to say this. Grow a thick skin, the trade can be rough. Don't play the girl card, but stand up for your self.
> 
> 
> Learn Learn Learn. The trade needs people like you.
> 
> 
> Best of luck
> Cowboy
> 
> 
> If asked to work overtime try to always say yes,



All great advice! Thank you :smile:

As for the Girl card I don’t intend on using it at all. I worked through all my classes like anyone else, and I intend to work the same way.


----------



## Martine

Oh side question, my parents gave me some money as a graduation present to pay for my apprentice card fee and to buy myself anything I need for work 

I’m considering buying the milwaukee job site backpack since it has two separate main pockets so I could put my lunch in one, and all my tools in the other

Would that be a viable option or am i better off trailing a lunch box?


----------



## eddy current

Martine said:


> Oh side question, my parents gave me some money as a graduation present to pay for my apprentice card fee and to buy myself anything I need for work
> 
> I’m considering buying the milwaukee job site backpack since it has two separate main pockets so I could put my lunch in one, and all my tools in the other
> 
> Would that be a viable option or am i better off trailing a lunch box?


Wait until you start and see what others are doing. Maybe you will get a tool list. Are you in the international union? I bet on a big job like that you leave your tools in a job box. If so, your better off with a little tool box that locks and can be thrown in the job box easily


----------



## HackWork

Martine said:


> Oh side question, my parents gave me some money as a graduation present to pay for my apprentice card fee and to buy myself anything I need for work
> 
> I’m considering buying the milwaukee job site backpack since it has two separate main pockets so I could put my lunch in one, and all my tools in the other
> 
> Would that be a viable option or am i better off trailing a lunch box?


I would get a small tool bag for your tool list tools and a separate lunch box/bag.


----------



## 99cents

Martine said:


> Oh side question, my parents gave me some money as a graduation present to pay for my apprentice card fee and to buy myself anything I need for work
> 
> I’m considering buying the milwaukee job site backpack since it has two separate main pockets so I could put my lunch in one, and all my tools in the other
> 
> Would that be a viable option or am i better off trailing a lunch box?


A backpack is kind of a specialized thing. You will want something to store tools in so you’re not carrying everything on your hip. The Husky totes are good bang for the buck. You might want to put your money aside for the time being. If you don’t have thin gloves like the Milwaukee’s, that might be a good idea.


----------



## 99cents

HackWork said:


> I would get a small tool bag for your tool list tools and a separate lunch box/bag.


Cabela’s throws soft sided coolers on sale and they’re tough. I store hole saws in one  .


----------



## Martine

eddy current said:


> Wait until you start and see what others are doing. Maybe you will get a tool list. Are you in the international union? I bet on a big job like that you leave your tools in a job box. If so, your better off with a little tool box that locks and can be thrown in the job box easily


I'm going to be with the international! there's something like 84% of electricians that are in it in Quebec. 

I don't know about the job box! So I guess I could maybe just bring in my square open bag the first day and lug it home worst case. I didn't know people leave all their tools on the job.


----------



## Martine

Ok so I'll just grab thin outside gloves for now. I have the thin cotton ones with the palm/fingers grippy bits so that I don't cut myself, but they're really not very warm incase I need to work outside at all.


----------



## eddy current

Martine said:


> I'm going to be with the international! there's something like 84% of electricians that are in it in Quebec.
> 
> I don't know about the job box! So I guess I could maybe just bring in my square open bag the first day and lug it home worst case. I didn't know people leave all their tools on the job.


Did you get a list of what tools to bring ?

For us, a first year apprentice does not need much for tools.


----------



## Martine

eddy current said:


> Did you get a list of what tools to bring ?
> 
> For us, a first year apprentice does not need much for tools.


I'm assuming they'll hand me a list when I head down to the CCQ thursday afternoon to go get my card. I think I probably already have everything. I was told by the guy that referred me to the company to not bring any drills because the company supplies them (I know they're supposed to... but many companies don't). I'll try to see if I can maybe find the tool list online so I don't have to rush to the store last minute thursday if I'm missing anything

I just found an older list, but I'm sure it hasn't changed much

1 pair 8 inch cutters;
1 set of 6 drivers, with standard sizes including standard robertson models
1 electrician knife;
1 pencil;
1 belt/pouch;
1 toolbox.


----------



## CoolWill

A job is work, but it doesn't have to be miserable, but some people want to make every job that way. They're miserable and want you to be. Don't let these kind of asshoIes bring you down. Take the job seriously, stay on task, listen when someone who knows more than you speaks. And question everyone.


----------



## eddy current

Martine said:


> I didn't know people leave all their tools on the job.


Depends on the type of job. If it is a big job with lots of workers, you will start and end the day in the lunchroom or trailer where no one has any tools. When work starts you make your way to your work area where there will be a job box with all the shop tools and employee tools locked inside. At the end of the day you lock your tools in the job box.


----------



## trentonmakes

Martine said:


> I'm assuming they'll hand me a list when I head down to the CCQ thursday afternoon to go get my card. I think I probably already have everything. I was told by the guy that referred me to the company to not bring any drills because the company supplies them (I know they're supposed to... but many companies don't). I'll try to see if I can maybe find the tool list online so I don't have to rush to the store last minute thursday if I'm missing anything
> 
> I just found an older list, but I'm sure it hasn't changed much
> 
> 1 pair 8 inch cutters;
> 1 set of 6 drivers, with standard sizes including standard robertson models
> 1 electrician knife;
> 1 pencil;
> 1 belt/pouch;
> 1 toolbox.


No strippers, linesman?


Congrats on the job!

I'd invest in a good comfortable pair of workboots.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Valdes

I like the boots idea Martine. Could be your best purchase. Thanks 99!
I mean Trentonmakes....sorry


----------



## Martine

Martine said:


> I'm assuming they'll hand me a list when I head down to the CCQ thursday afternoon to go get my card. I think I probably already have everything. I was told by the guy that referred me to the company to not bring any drills because the company supplies them (I know they're supposed to... but many companies don't). I'll try to see if I can maybe find the tool list online so I don't have to rush to the store last minute thursday if I'm missing anything
> 
> I just found an older list, but I'm sure it hasn't changed much
> 
> 1 pair 8 inch cutters;
> 1 set of 6 drivers, with standard sizes including standard robertson models
> 1 electrician knife;
> 1 pencil;
> 1 belt/pouch;
> 1 toolbox.





trentonmakes said:


> No strippers, linesman?
> 
> 
> Congrats on the job!
> 
> I'd invest in a good comfortable pair of workboots.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


yeah I don't know! I'll be bringing my strippers and linesman for sure!
I already have a good pair of royer workboots. I've only worn them at school so they're a little dirty but still in really good shape :glasses:


----------



## 99cents

These are the gloves I wear all the time. They’re not meant for warmth, just hand protection. I wear out a pair every couple of months.


----------



## Martine

99cents said:


> These are the gloves I wear all the time. They’re not meant for warmth, just hand protection. I wear out a pair every couple of months.


I'll have to see if they make them for dwarf sized hands


----------



## wcord

Martine said:


> I'm assuming they'll hand me a list when I head down to the CCQ thursday afternoon to go get my card. I think I probably already have everything. I was told by the guy that referred me to the company to not bring any drills because the company supplies them (I know they're supposed to... but many companies don't). I'll try to see if I can maybe find the tool list online so I don't have to rush to the store last minute thursday if I'm missing anything
> 
> I just found an older list, but I'm sure it hasn't changed much
> 
> 1 pair 8 inch cutters;
> 1 set of 6 drivers, with standard sizes including standard robertson models
> 1 electrician knife;
> 1 pencil;
> 1 belt/pouch;
> 1 toolbox.


you're missing a 16 ft tape from the union list.
From every thing I've heard about Quebec unions, don't bring anything that's not on the list, otherwise you'll be in for a pile of grief from the members.
1 pince coupante de 8 pouces;
1 jeu de 6 tournevis, y compris les grandeurs normales du modèle Robertson;
1 couteau de poche;
1 crayon;
1 mesure d’au moins 16 pieds; 
1 sacoche;
1 coffre à outil


----------



## HertzHound

Congratulations on your new job!!! 

I'm sure you'll do great. just being a member here shows your commitment to succeed at this Trade.


Around here gloves are considered PPE, and are contractor supplied. The're usually kept in the gang boxes, on the shelves or under the watch of the foreman. They are usually the thin type, almost cut proof, with the griping palms and fingers.

That company looks like they are up on safety. I'm sure they have gloves in all sizes. Of course If you want something different/warmer you can get your own.

Like others have said, don't complain. A bad trait I saw on the last big one was to put down their fellow apprentices to cover up their own mistakes. This job had three first years. One was a girl. She was far better than the other two. Never complained, smart, worked hard and was always busy. The others complained that she was getting special treatment. She probably was treated better, because she deserved it. The other two were always looking to hide and took to long for simple tasks. It was like every where they went they were holding hands.

I gave up on the one that I had for a while. Every time I took the time to explain something it went in one ear and out the other. he continued to make the same mistakes, never learning from them. Every day was like starting from scratch. When he started in with excuses, like saying that's not how I showed him, that was the end.

She stayed with the company. The other two moved on (after being covered in firestop for the last few months) . I think the one got the boot a few months into the second year.

Always remember "The world owes you a living.... You just have to work hard to collect it"

Congratulations again!


----------



## wcord

HertzHound said:


> Congratulations on your new job!!!
> 
> I gave up on the one that I had for a while. Every time I took the time to explain something it went in one ear and out the other. he continued to make the same mistakes, never learning from them. Every day was like starting from scratch. When he started in with excuses, like saying that's not how I showed him, that was the end.
> 
> !


had an apprentice like that.
Took him aside one day, explained that the first time he made a mistake after I explained how to do the work, was my fault, as I may not have explained it properly. The second time, was again my fault, as i didn't make sure he understood. The third time, either he was ignoring what I said, or he was too stupid to understand. I got the deer in the headlights look, and from that point on, he listened very carefully lol


----------



## sparkiez

Martine said:


> yeah I don't know! I'll be bringing my strippers and linesman for sure!
> I already have a good pair of royer workboots. I've only worn them at school so they're a little dirty but still in really good shape :glasses:


Beat up boots give you street cred on the work site 

Also, I can't remember who on here had suggested it, but I've really fallen in love with the tool apron idea. It is way better to pull what you need and put it in your apron for the day.


----------



## Martine

sparkiez said:


> Beat up boots give you street cred on the work site
> 
> Also, I can't remember who on here had suggested it, but I've really fallen in love with the tool apron idea. It is way better to pull what you need and put it in your apron for the day.


I actually found work pants today with the slots for insertable kneepads and these weird kind of pouch things that hang off from the belt loops on each hip, they’re pretty cool!


----------



## jelhill

MechanicalDVR said:


> 1. Listen more than speak
> 
> 2. Have a pencil and note book, not your phone.
> 
> 3. Always be busy and don't complain (as others have said)
> 
> 4. Never be afraid to ask questions.
> 
> You will succeed with the attitude you have shown us here.



I have had many, many employees down through the years... my suggestion is very much like Mec's #3... always try to have a positive attitude... don't get caught up in negative shop gossip.


----------



## Martine

ok so first day update!

I passed bx cable, drilled holes in metal studs, ty-wrapped the cables down for later a good part of the day.

after lunch I was asked with two other apprentices to clean up all the electricians' shacks.


----------



## HackWork

Martine said:


> ok so first day update!
> 
> I passed bx cable, drilled holes in metal studs, ty-wrapped the cables down for later a good part of the day.
> 
> after lunch I was asked with two other apprentices to clean up all the electricians' shacks.


The other day I had 2 guys that I employ doing cake work while I was on my hands and knees cleaning, dustpan and broom, dust in my face and all. I then made 4 trips to carry it all outside while they were both sitting down and doing the easy work. And I own the company :vs_mad:

:biggrin: Cleaning is part of the work, and someone has got to do it. Usually that person is the lowest man/woman for efficiency reasons, but it could be anyone depending on the circumstances. I wasn't going to take a guy off of the work he was doing to clean, it made more sense for me to do it while letting him finish up the work he was engrossed in.


----------



## Martine

HackWork said:


> The other day I had 2 guys that I employ doing cake work while I was on my hands and knees cleaning, dustpan and broom, dust in my face and all. I then made 4 trips to carry it all outside while they were both sitting down and doing the easy work. And I own the company :vs_mad:
> 
> :biggrin: Cleaning is part of the work, and someone has got to do it. Usually that person is the lowest man/woman for efficiency reasons, but it could be anyone depending on the circumstances. I wasn't going to take a guy off of the work he was doing to clean, it made more sense for me to do it while letting him finish up the work he was engrossed in.


Yeah that makes sense! The three of us that they picked all had our first day today, and they said that we won't be doing it again for a while, they pick different apprentices to do it every week. I don't mind doing it at all, it was nice that I wasn't alone cleaning up 4 shacks though, made the time go quicker.

The journeyman they wanted to put me with originally wasn't there today, so they had even warned me right when I got there that I might be working with different people that day. 

I'm looking forward to seeing what I'll be doing tomorrow :glasses:


----------



## daveEM

HackWork said:


> The other day I had 2 guys that I employ doing cake work while I was on my hands and knees cleaning, dustpan and broom, dust in my face and all. I then made 4 trips to carry it all outside while they were both sitting down and doing the easy work. And I own the company :vs_mad:
> 
> :biggrin:


Nice to get the big bucks doing easy cleanup work. :smile:Like that myself. 

Usually use a broom with a long handle tho as I have problems with my knees.


----------



## CoolWill

Martine said:


> Yeah that makes sense! The three of us that they picked all had our first day today, and they said that we won't be doing it again for a while, they pick different apprentices to do it every week. I don't mind doing it at all, it was nice that I wasn't alone cleaning up 4 shacks though, made the time go quicker.
> 
> The journeyman they wanted to put me with originally wasn't there today, so they had even warned me right when I got there that I might be working with different people that day.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing what I'll be doing tomorrow :glasses:


Oh boy. Just wait until ditch digging day comes. Apprentices love that.


----------



## Martine

CoolWill said:


> Oh boy. Just wait until ditch digging day comes. Apprentices love that.


I'm sure I'll have my turn at it eventually. :vs_laugh:


----------



## trentonmakes

Martine said:


> ok so first day update!
> 
> I passed bx cable, drilled holes in metal studs, ty-wrapped the cables down for later a good part of the day.
> 
> after lunch I was asked with two other apprentices to clean up all the electricians' shacks.


Passing bx sounds painful! Lol

You guys still use that up there?, and why are they making you eat it? Lol

Good to hear your enjoying it

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## svh19044

When I was young, mid/early teens helping out, cleaning was always the most dreaded part of the day. I hated it.

Now that I own my own company many years later, it's one of the few things that I find peace in doing at a job site. Go figure.


----------



## Martine

trentonmakes said:


> Passing bx sounds painful! Lol
> 
> You guys still use that up there?, and why are they making you eat it? Lol
> 
> Good to hear your enjoying it
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


I just reread myself and my french language as my mother tongue was showing :vs_laugh:


----------



## Martine

svh19044 said:


> When I was young, mid/early teens helping out, cleaning was always the most dreaded part of the day. I hated it.
> 
> Now that I own my own company many years later, it's one of the few things that I find peace in doing at a job site. Go figure.


They asked me to sort out one of those big two sided cabinets today with all the connectors, bushings, clips etc and I actually had a blast. I made everything really clean and identified everything with big letters so you don't have to actually try to find anything, it's all really obvious really in front of you.
My journeyman and another one really liked what I did so they brought me a completely empty two sided cabinet and had me make a big list of all the stuff they wanted in it and to sort it nice. The foreman really liked what I did and mentioned to me today that he'll probably get me to re-do all the cabinets on all the floors (there's 6) since it was so clean, precise, and would make all the guys be able to work more effectively. 

I got to go in one of those outdoor elevator things today, that was fun. (there's a name for it but I forget). I had to do a lot of return trips to the storage on the ground floor to go get all the boxes.

Sorting cabinets took pretty much all morning since I had to do so many return trips and I was on the 4th floor. Did more bx cable in the afternoon and helped my journeyman with a bunch of stuff. Foreman told me not many 1st year apprentices get to cable stuff at that company and they mostly just fetch stuff and watch and learn, so it was a nice feeling that my journeyman trusted my work on my 2nd day.

I liked today a lot better than yesterday, excited for tomorrow! :glasses:


----------



## Martine

Oh and newbie question.

I have wicked blisters on the back/side of my ankles, on both feet. My boots aren't new, as I've been wearing them at school, but they're not worn down by any means.

do you guys think it's 
a) i need to tie my boots up even tighter
b) get women's boots since my feet are more narrow
or c) something I can't think of

We worked in small workshops at school and just walked through hallways and whatnot so I didn't have to wear them very much, so I obviously never got blisters.


----------



## HackWork

Martine said:


> Oh and newbie question.
> 
> I have wicked blisters on the back/side of my ankles, on both feet. My boots aren't new, as I've been wearing them at school, but they're not worn down by any means.
> 
> do you guys think it's
> a) i need to tie my boots up even tighter
> b) get women's boots since my feet are more narrow
> or c) something I can't think of
> 
> We worked in small workshops at school and just walked through hallways and whatnot so I didn't have to wear them very much, so I obviously never got blisters.


Probably from too much movement, try tying them tighter. 

For now, put a bandaid on the blister and then a piece of duct tape over that. It will allow the movement without the pain.


----------



## Martine

HackWork said:


> Probably from too much movement, try tying them tighter.
> 
> For now, put a bandaid on the blister and then a piece of duct tape over that. It will allow the movement without the pain.


yeah I mentioned it to my journeyman asking him if he had experienced anything like it, and he told me that it was my heel wiggling around too much in my boot and that I'd probably need women's boots since they're made quite a bit slimmer. 

I don't mind buying some, but was just trying to see if that was the trouble.

I'll try the duct tape trick tomorrow!


----------



## HackWork

Martine said:


> yeah I mentioned it to my journeyman asking him if he had experienced anything like it, and he told me that it was my heel wiggling around too much in my boot and that I'd probably need women's boots since they're made quite a bit slimmer.
> 
> I don't mind buying some, but was just trying to see if that was the trouble.
> 
> I'll try the duct tape trick tomorrow!


I remember my football cleats gave me bad blisters. The duct tape trick worked until I realized that it was happening because I had them too loose. 

It was a vicious cycle. I got little blisters from the new cleats, so I loosened them, which then gave me worse blisters.


----------



## Martine

HackWork said:


> I remember my football cleats gave me bad blisters. The duct tape trick worked until I realized that it was happening because I had them too loose.
> 
> It was a vicious cycle. I got little blisters from the new cleats, so I loosened them, which then gave me worse blisters.


I'll try that and if by next week I still have blisters I'll just get women's boots and hope it gets better. haha


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Martine said:


> I'll try that and if by next week I still have blisters I'll just get women's boots and hope it gets better. haha


Wear two pair of socks and keep them tighter. 

Duct tape was a good tip from Hacks.


----------



## trentonmakes

Martine said:


> Oh and newbie question.
> 
> I have wicked blisters on the back/side of my ankles, on both feet. My boots aren't new, as I've been wearing them at school, but they're not worn down by any means.
> 
> do you guys think it's
> a) i need to tie my boots up even tighter
> b) get women's boots since my feet are more narrow
> or c) something I can't think of
> 
> We worked in small workshops at school and just walked through hallways and whatnot so I didn't have to wear them very much, so I obviously never got blisters.


I told you to get a goid pair of boots!



A good, comfortable pair a boots is one of, if not thee best investment you can make!

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

trentonmakes said:


> I told you to get a goid pair of boots!
> 
> 
> 
> A good, comfortable pair a boots is one of, if not thee best investment you can make!


:thumbsup:

You're right but got to let her earn a little bit of money first.


----------



## trentonmakes

trentonmakes said:


> No strippers, linesman?
> 
> 
> Congrats on the job!
> 
> *I'd invest in a good comfortable pair of workboots.*
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk



Everyone else recomending tools and gloves and back packs and all that other silly stuff....I was the only one looking out for you!

I knew your going to be standing,walking,squatting, up n down ladders.....your going to put your feet through hell.

Dr Scholls or similar inserts help a ton too!


Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## trentonmakes

Martine said:


> Oh side question, my parents gave me some money as a graduation present to pay for my apprentice card fee and to buy myself anything I need for work
> 
> I’m considering buying the milwaukee job site backpack since it has two separate main pockets so I could put my lunch in one, and all my tools in the other
> 
> Would that be a viable option or am i better off trailing a lunch box?


Come again Mac???

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## trentonmakes

MechanicalDVR said:


> Wear two pair of socks and keep them tighter.
> 
> 
> 
> Duct tape was a good tip from Hacks.


Thats literally putting a band aid on the problem! Lol

Trust Trenton, get yourself a good pair of boots!

The band aid is a good idea until it heals though!

Two pairs of socks also adds cushion to your feet...I used to always wear 2 pair. But now, I really like those inserts. I just swap out the soles that are in the boots with a pair of dr scholls!

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martine

trentonmakes said:


> I told you to get a goid pair of boots!
> 
> 
> 
> A good, comfortable pair a boots is one of, if not thee best investment you can make!
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


I do have a good pair of boots! 
http://royer.com/ca-en/product/5720gt/

I have these, they're almost 300$ and were recommended to me by a whole bunch of people. My boyfriend bought the exact same pair for work about a month ago and he now swears by them and said he's never worn a more comfortable pair of boots!


----------



## trentonmakes

I dont care if they were $1000 lol

They gave you blisters so obviously thats not the right boot for you

Maybe its the boot, maybe its the size?

These clowns told me how great timberland pro boots are and I absolutely hate them!

They gave me blisters too! Lol

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL

Buck hoist (the outside elevator thingy)

https://www.google.com/search?q=Buc...o7fgAhWwmuAKHS2nD-8Q_AUIDygC&biw=1536&bih=781

Glad you're enjoying your new career.

We need a pic of you on the job!


----------



## trentonmakes

These cost me $100bux and I really like them.
Best part....no blisters!









Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## trentonmakes

MikeFL said:


> Buck hoist (the outside elevator thingy)
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Buc...o7fgAhWwmuAKHS2nD-8Q_AUIDygC&biw=1536&bih=781
> 
> Glad you're enjoying your new career.
> 
> We need a pic of you on the job!


That would be awesome!

Not of you nasty blisters!, maybe pulling bx or alongside one of those cabinets!

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martine

trentonmakes said:


> I dont care if they were $1000 lol
> 
> They gave you blisters so obviously thats not the right boot for you
> 
> Maybe its the boot, maybe its the size?
> 
> These clowns told me how great timberland pro boots are and I absolutely hate them!
> 
> They gave me blisters too! Lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


It might be both! I have dwarf sized feet (size 6.5 mens) and they don't make that size, so I got a 7. So right off the bat they're a bit too big, but I wear a thick pair of socks to make up for it. 

I'll try tightening them up to see if it helps at all, but I'm thinking my heel my just be too narrow for the boot and that I hadn't noticed it since I wasn't actually WORKING wearing them, just doing stuff in workshops at school


----------



## Martine

trentonmakes said:


> That would be awesome!
> 
> Not of you nasty blisters!, maybe pulling bx or alongside one of those cabinets!
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


I'll try to! they're really REALLY strict on cellphone use so I typically leave it in the shack. I'll try to ask someone to snap a picture in a few weeks once I'm not a super newbie


----------



## trentonmakes

Martine said:


> It might be both! I have dwarf sized feet (size 6.5 mens) and they don't make that size, so I got a 7. So right off the bat they're a bit too big, but I wear a thick pair of socks to make up for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try tightening them up to see if it helps at all, but I'm thinking my heel my just be too narrow for the boot and that I hadn't noticed it since I wasn't actually WORKING wearing them, just doing stuff in workshops at school


I'd get a boot that fits!

Thick socks, even 2 pairs of socks is going to suck in the summer!

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martine

trentonmakes said:


> I'd get a boot that fits!
> 
> Thick socks, even 2 pairs of socks is going to suck in the summer!
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


do you have a brand you really like? Preferably that makes women's boots too? I'll try on a bunch of pairs at the store but it's hard to say until you actually work in them


----------



## trentonmakes

Martine said:


> do you have a brand you really like? Preferably that makes women's boots too? I'll try on a bunch of pairs at the store but it's hard to say until you actually work in them


Everyones foot is different, so whats good for me may not be good for you.

The boots in the pic are Ariat, I really like them.
My last good pair was Wolverine

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Going_Commando

Martine said:


> do you have a brand you really like? Preferably that makes women's boots too? I'll try on a bunch of pairs at the store but it's hard to say until you actually work in them


I've had really good luck with Danner boots over the years. I rotate between a pair of strongholds and a pair of Quarry steel toes. They have women's work boots as well, so might be worth checking out.


----------



## Martine

thanks guys


----------



## MechanicalDVR

trentonmakes said:


> Thats literally putting a band aid on the problem! Lol
> 
> Trust Trenton, get yourself a good pair of boots!
> 
> The band aid is a good idea until it heals though!
> 
> Two pairs of socks also adds cushion to your feet...I used to always wear 2 pair. But now, I really like those inserts. I just swap out the soles that are in the boots with a pair of dr scholls!


I missed her post about the money from the parental units.

I used to do the 2 pair of socks thing pretty often, even with inserts.

Maybe if she had the boots secured she wouldn't get blisters, she needs to try wearing them tighter first.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Martine said:


> It might be both! I have dwarf sized feet (*size 6.5 mens)* and they don't make that size, so I got a 7. So right off the bat they're a bit too big, but I wear a thick pair of socks to make up for it.
> 
> I'll try tightening them up to see if it helps at all, but I'm thinking my heel my just be too narrow for the boot and that I hadn't noticed it since I wasn't actually WORKING wearing them, just doing stuff in workshops at school


Wow that is small...so what size in women's is that? 

You may have to look into a military or police boot to get that small a size.


----------



## Martine

MechanicalDVR said:


> Wow that is small...so what size in women's is that?
> 
> You may have to look into a military or police boot to get that small a size.


it's an 8-8.5 in women's which is on the smaller side of average, but not average in the world of construction boots. hahaha

I was hesitant to order women's boots since a lot of the ones I was seeing when I was looking to buy had pink eyelets or flowers stitched in and I didn't want that at all, so I went for the men's boots. Many brands seem to have come out with a women's line very recently though.


----------



## trentonmakes

MechanicalDVR said:


> Wow that is small...so what size in women's is that?
> 
> 
> 
> You may have to look into a military or police boot to get that small a size.


Or a boys boot. Lol

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddy current

trentonmakes said:


> These cost me $100bux and I really like them.
> Best part....no blisters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


Sorry, but those are the ugliest work boots I have ever seen!!!


----------



## HertzHound

If/when you buy new boots see if you can buy from a company that has a good return policy. Red Wing boots can be returned up to a month. No questions asked. So if they don’t fit you right, you can return them and get a different pair. 

Everyone’s foot is different. You have to find the boot and style that fits your foot. 

If you can get two pairs. A pair with a heel for working in the dirt. Get a flat pair for working on flat concrete. Most of my work is on flat concrete. Best thing in the world for my feet is a flat pair with no heel. Mine is flat with a real high arch. Also composite toe.


----------



## CoolWill

Martine said:


> do you have a brand you really like? Preferably that makes women's boots too? I'll try on a bunch of pairs at the store but it's hard to say until you actually work in them


For Canadian women. Click here and browse:

https://pfworkwear.com/product-category/footwear-en/safety-boots/


----------



## 99cents

Martine said:


> do you have a brand you really like? Preferably that makes women's boots too? I'll try on a bunch of pairs at the store but it's hard to say until you actually work in them


Buy a pair of thin polypropylene liner socks. You can buy them from MEC. Wear them inside lightweight wool socks, also available from MEC. It really works for preventing blisters. Don’t buy the two ply joggers socks.

You can put Moleskin on blisters but duct tape works just as well  .

I wear Terra boots. Canadian made and they last forever. Mine are five years old and they laces are even original. $180.00 for Terra Barons.


----------



## Martine

CoolWill said:


> For Canadian women. Click here and browse:
> 
> https://pfworkwear.com/product-category/footwear-en/safety-boots/


Oh those are the ones that mostly have pink stuff and flowers stitched in, but they recently put out some new ones that don’t so I’ll be giving those a try too


----------



## splatz

HertzHound said:


> If/when you buy new boots see if you can buy from a company that has a good return policy. Red Wing boots can be returned up to a month. No questions asked. So if they don’t fit you right, you can return them and get a different pair.


This is a really good point, you can't really tell how they're going to be when they're broken in in the store, and if you have a hard time finding a good fit, it can be expensive trial and error.


----------



## CoolWill

Martine said:


> Oh those are the ones that mostly have pink stuff and flowers stitched in, but they recently put out some new ones that don’t so I’ll be giving those a try too


What's wrong with pink boots with flowers!?:vs_mad:


----------



## nrp3

I forgot the last pair of work boots I had took a while to break in, though I didn't get any blisters. I just tossed those a month ago and haven't replaced them. Wearing Kamik boots when out working on the generators and haven't had the need for the steel toed for the moment. May try some Red Wings this time as there is a store nearby. I've always had the Timberlands and thought they met my needs. This last pair made it about two years and thought that was pretty good for longevity.


----------



## trentonmakes

eddy current said:


> Sorry, but those are the ugliest work boots I have ever seen!!!


No wonder your posts get reported!

Lol

They're great for trenches, dirt and little rocks stay out!

Going in a home they slip off/on easily.

They're comfortable.

The chicks luvvvvvv em!

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

trentonmakes said:


> No wonder your posts get reported!
> 
> Lol
> 
> They're great for trenches, dirt and little rocks stay out!
> 
> Going in a home they slip off/on easily.
> 
> They're comfortable.
> 
> The chicks luvvvvvv em!


I was told by an orthopedic doc that westerns style boots with a real heel are better for your lower back.


----------



## trentonmakes

MechanicalDVR said:


> I was told by an orthopedic doc that westerns style boots with a real heel are better for your lower back.


I think Willy is just jealous.



Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Martine said:


> it's an 8-8.5 in women's which is on the smaller side of average, but not average in the world of construction boots. hahaha
> 
> I was hesitant to order women's boots since a lot of the ones I was seeing when I was looking to buy had pink eyelets or flowers stitched in and I didn't want that at all, so I went for the men's boots. Many brands seem to have come out with a women's line very recently though.


I wear a size 16 so reading what size you wear made me laugh. 

These are my current favorite work boots (Danner's USMC approved):


----------



## eddy current

trentonmakes said:


> eddy current said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but those are the ugliest work boots I have ever seen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder your posts get reported!
> 
> Lol
> 
> They're great for trenches, dirt and little rocks stay out!
> 
> Going in a home they slip off/on easily.
> 
> They're comfortable.
> 
> The chicks luvvvvvv em!
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Have you got the hard hat to match ? Lol


----------



## Martine

MechanicalDVR said:


> I wear a size 16 so reading what size you wear made me laugh.
> 
> These are my current favorite work boots (Danner's USMC approved):


here's my tiny boot










http://i68.tinypic.com/35hh7cg.jpg

and my tiny cat


----------



## TGGT

MechanicalDVR said:


> I was told by an orthopedic doc that westerns style boots with a real heel are better for your lower back.


I don't believe that for a second. The human body was designed for the heel to be the same elevation of the toes. Heels arch the back and cause lordosis.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Martine said:


> here's my tiny boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i68.tinypic.com/35hh7cg.jpg
> 
> and my tiny cat


Both very cute.

I don't think my hands would fit in those boots...lol!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TGGT said:


> I don't believe that for a second. The human body was designed for the heel to be the same elevation of the toes. Heels arch the back and cause lordosis.


I had spinal surgery in 2003, taking to my ortho doc about returning to work he recommended me getting Chippewa 'loggers' boots with the stacked heel and even wrote a script for them.

Eventually I went back to Danners as I liked much lighter boots. 

I still wear a boot with a thicker heel design and get less back pain overall.


----------



## splatz

TGGT said:


> I don't believe that for a second. The human body was designed for the heel to be the same elevation of the toes. Heels arch the back and cause lordosis.


The heel may be like a band aid for other issues, tight calves, tight hamstrings, etc. etc. that predispose some people to back pain. A heel might help one person hurt another. If a heel helps, there's probably some other issue that could use attention.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> The heel may be like a band aid for other issues, tight calves, tight hamstrings, etc. etc. that predispose some people to back pain. A heel might help one person hurt another. If a heel helps, *there's probably some other issue that could use attention.*


I have hardware in my lower spine, one hip, pelvis, and a couple other spots.


----------



## eddy current

These are the most comfortable boots I’ve ever had. 
Although some contractors don’t allow 3/4 height boots and want a full boot with more ankle protection.


----------



## 99cents

eddy current said:


> These are the most comfortable boots I’ve ever had.
> Although some contractors don’t allow 3/4 height boots and want a full boot with more ankle protection.


Sorry but those are the ugliest work boots I have ever seen!!!


----------



## eddy current

99cents said:


> Sorry but those are the ugliest work boots I have ever seen!!!


Comfort is key. Besides, it’s not a fashion show, it’s a job site! :wink:

I bet you’ve worked with people who were wearing them and you didn’t even notice, they are quite popular.


----------



## TGGT

All of my boots have a slightly elevated heel. I'm really digging these thorogoods with the white wedge sole. The flat sole makes for a smoother stride than my heeled thorogoods, much better for walking big jobs.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolWill

trentonmakes said:


> I think Willy is just jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


Maybe You mean Eddy. But You quoted him and mention reported posts and then said Willy just now.... So WTF are you talking about? I didn't say anything about your queer boots.


----------



## trentonmakes

I think your panties got wet at the sight alone of my boots.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## trentonmakes

CoolWill said:


> Maybe You mean Eddy. But You quoted him and mention reported posts and then said Willy just now.... So WTF are you talking about? I didn't say anything about your queer boots.


Wtf!
I thought you were Hax?

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolWill

trentonmakes said:


> I think your panties got wet at the sight alone of my boots.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


Yeah because you'll be wearing them heels-up when we meet in Myrtle Beach.


----------



## trentonmakes

CoolWill said:


> Yeah because you'll be wearing them heels-up when we meet in Myrtle Beach.


Is that where they're having the ET Love In this year?

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

99cents said:


> Sorry but those are the ugliest things I have ever seen!!!


Fify!

They don't really look like boots!


----------



## eddy current

MechanicalDVR said:


> Fify!
> 
> They don't really look like boots!


It’s a job site, not a country bar fashion show! Besides no one sees what your boots look like above your ankles. (Well, I’m starting to worry about some of the members here) 

If I have to wear boots all day, I’m concerned about comfort, not how I look to the cowboys :wink:


----------



## trentonmakes

eddy current said:


> It’s a job site, not a country bar fashion show! Besides no one sees what your boots look like above your ankles. (Well, I’m starting to worry about some of the members here)
> 
> 
> 
> If I have to wear boots all day, I’m concerned about comfort, not how I look to the cowboys :wink:


Theres no rule saying you can't look good while working.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork

trentonmakes said:


> Theres no rule saying you can't look good while working.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


I'm glad, cause I would be banned from the jobsite. :biggrin:


----------



## 99cents

99cents said:


> Sorry but those are the ugliest work boots I have ever seen!!!


Those look like something grandpa would wear to church. Not for me!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

eddy current said:


> It’s a job site, not a country bar fashion show! Besides no one sees what your boots look like above your ankles. (Well, I’m starting to worry about some of the members here)
> 
> If I have to wear boots all day, I’m concerned about comfort, not how I look to the cowboys :wink:


From a purely physics standpoint the whole idea of a boot is ankle support and solid construction for foot protection.

That SHOE you posted offers neither.

I've seen better built bedroom slippers.


----------



## eddy current

MechanicalDVR said:


> From a purely physics standpoint the whole idea of a boot is ankle support and solid construction for foot protection.
> 
> That SHOE you posted offers neither.
> 
> I've seen better built bedroom slippers.


I can only imagine what goes on in your bedroom if the participants need construction boots :surprise:

:biggrin:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Real leather and a good tractioned sole, my wife likes these for out in the yard:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

eddy current said:


> I can only imagine what goes on in your bedroom if the participants need construction boots :surprise:
> 
> :biggrin:


Enjoying good leather and some rope in the bedroom isn't illegal with consenting adults in Canada is it?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

This could take away some guessing:


----------



## MTW

HackWork said:


> I'm glad, cause I would be banned from the jobsite. :biggrin:


----------



## trentonmakes

HackWork said:


> I'm glad, cause I would be banned from the jobsite. [emoji3]


Right!

For some, it just comes naturally

I guess these canadians have a difficult time pulling it off

Lol

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martine

Wow, “I got a job” escalated to a sex dungeon and a boot face off! Hahahaha


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Martine said:


> Wow, “I got a job” escalated to a sex dungeon and a boot face off! Hahahaha


I'll have you know that's a bed/play room not a dungeon.

Boots are important.....not as important as 'playtime' but important just the same!


----------



## trentonmakes

Martine said:


> Wow, “I got a job” escalated to a sex dungeon and a boot face off! Hahahaha


Oh, just wait til you post your pics on the jobsite! Lol


Just kidding

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martine

http://i65.tinypic.com/52m6md.png

http://i64.tinypic.com/qnqk4x.png

http://i67.tinypic.com/2gxn0n9.png

here's a few that I took today just before leaving to show people that were in my class.

sorry for the links, my pictures never seem to load here for some reason.


----------



## Martine

Can't really see much though, I'll have to take pictures of the 2" pipe tray we were doing


----------



## trentonmakes

I have a better view than you!










Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## trentonmakes

I've been at this doctors office all week, nothing really worthy of pictures, unless of course I take a selfie.

But, the view of NYC, I thought was pretty cool

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martine

trentonmakes said:


> I've been at this doctors office all week, nothing really worthy of pictures, unless of course I take a selfie.
> 
> But, the view of NYC, I thought was pretty cool
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


oh fancy, I was wondering what that was.

The cool thing about this building is I have the Jacques-Cartier bridge on one side, mount Royal on the other, downtown on the other (which was pictured) and a very very old molson brewery on the other. it's just cool views all around


----------



## eddy current

Martine said:


> oh fancy, I was wondering what that was.
> 
> The cool thing about this building is I have the Jacques-Cartier bridge on one side, mount Royal on the other, downtown on the other (which was pictured) and a very very old molson brewery on the other. it's just cool views all around


Montreal is a beautiful city, I love it there.


----------



## Martine

eddy current said:


> Montreal is a beautiful city, I love it there.


it's beautiful to visit but I'm looking forward to moving out of the city in July. I'll still be close, just 20 minutes out, but two streets from the water, in a little country home with 8000 square feet of land


----------



## Martine

HI GUYS

I'm bringing my thread back from the dead to pop back in to say I'm learning a whole lot of stuff and I love my job and I DIDN'T FORGET YOU GUYS


----------



## lighterup




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Martine said:


> HI GUYS
> 
> I'm bringing my thread back from the dead to pop back in to say I'm learning a whole lot of stuff and I love my job and I DIDN'T FORGET YOU GUYS


We haven't forgotten you either!


----------



## 99cents

trentonmakes said:


> I've been at this doctors office all week


And you think Canada has long wait times.


----------



## 99cents

Cool, Martine. It sounds like you’re with a good team.


----------



## Jamato

Martine said:


> HI GUYS
> 
> I'm bringing my thread back from the dead to pop back in to say I'm learning a whole lot of stuff and I love my job and I DIDN'T FORGET YOU GUYS


HEY HEY HEYYYYY, Lady Trady!!!!

If you need a female electrician friend, I'm right here :vs_wave:
I've been in the trade 13 years now and I've got all the advice you need, if you need it :vs_rocking_banana:

Nice to see you've been at the same place for. . what, 2 years now? SWEET!! Stick with it and you'll have your license soon and make the big monies!!!


----------



## Martine

Jamato said:


> HEY HEY HEYYYYY, Lady Trady!!!!
> 
> If you need a female electrician friend, I'm right here :vs_wave:
> I've been in the trade 13 years now and I've got all the advice you need, if you need it :vs_rocking_banana:
> 
> Nice to see you've been at the same place for. . what, 2 years now? SWEET!! Stick with it and you'll have your license soon and make the big monies!!!


Hey! 

I’ve actually only been there for a few months, I was at school for a year and a half beforehand. :glasses: I’m glad to find you on here!


----------



## Alec thenice

Martine said:


> oh fancy, I was wondering what that was.
> 
> The cool thing about this building is I have the Jacques-Cartier bridge on one side, mount Royal on the other, downtown on the other (which was pictured) and a very very old molson brewery on the other. it's just cool views all around


There are lots of windmills near me, you will definitely be getting pictures should I be assigned anywhere like that.


----------



## Alexander1989

Martine said:


> Hi guys, just popping in to say I found a job and I start next friday! :glasses:
> 
> 
> IT'S HUGE
> 
> Tips to be the best apprentice I can be would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks guys! :smile:


No problem )


----------

